# AGR Points (inconsistent cash/price price for roomette vs bedroom)



## slither (Dec 20, 2019)

When researching prices for a future trip, it appears there's an interesting value change in the AGR points. The cash price for SL bedroom is higher then the roomette which I think is standard. When I switch the cost to points, the point cost for the roomette is extremely higher then the bedroom. Is there not standard set value on AGR points any longer ?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 20, 2019)

slither said:


> When researching prices for a future trip, it appears there's an interesting value change in the AGR points. The cash price for SL bedroom is higher then the roomette which I think is standard. When I switch the cost to points, the point cost for the roomette is extremely higher then the bedroom. Is there not standard set value on AGR points any longer ?


Nope, the AGR Points charged are based on the Rail Fare for each Passenger in the Room with No Discounts such as Senior etc.(And No Longer the Lowest Bucket Rail Fare)and the Bucket the Room is in when the trip is Booked.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 20, 2019)

No there is not. Some values may be different, especially on the former “blackout days”.

Also remember that the points amount is based on the full fare. Discounts (such as senior or NARP/RPA) are not allowed when using points.


----------



## slither (Dec 20, 2019)

Thank-you for your replies. Here is what I'm whining about.
OMA - NPV
12-29-19
Roomette - $352.00 Points - 24,288 
Bedroom - $446.00 Points - 15,387
No discounts, two adults. Shouldn't the points be less for the roomette ?
The roomette points are usually around 9,800.
Probably should just get the bedroom


----------



## AG1 (Dec 20, 2019)

Call AGR, ask for a supervisor and ask your question. Something is wrong there.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Dec 20, 2019)

I'd just grab the bedroom. Nice to have extra space. 

I haven't seen such a difference, but I've often seen bedrooms for just a little bit more.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 20, 2019)

Not saying this is what happened, but is it possible that you requested 2 passengers and 2 roomettes and then 2 passengers but only 1 bedroom? That may account for the point difference.


----------



## F900ElCapitan (Dec 20, 2019)

I’m seeing this too on that date. If you only want the roomette then yes, I’d call AGR and inquire, because that point total is definitely too high and the bedroom is right where it should be.


----------



## slither (Dec 20, 2019)

Thanks to all for your input.


----------



## jloewen (Dec 21, 2019)

Brian Battuello said:


> I'd just grab the bedroom. Nice to have extra space.
> 
> I haven't seen such a difference, but I've often seen bedrooms for just a little bit more.


Once during a blizzard in Chicago I booked Amtrak from MI State (Lansing) to DC (by bus to Toledo, c.11PM, then Capital Limited to DC). However, the CL was >7 hours late into Toledo, arriving at 7AM.
I booked at the last minute. Roomettes were about $400 as I recall, but the family bedroom (on the bottom floor, you caan see out from both sides at the same time) was about $300. Which one do you think I booked?1


----------

